# California Polyurethane Minimum Thickness Code



## AgentSmithers (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone!
I am new to this forum and am happy to join! I have a general question. When doing Roof repairs is there something in either Title 24 or California Building Code that specify's the minimum thickness of Foam to lay for roof repairs or roof replacement or is that just left between us and the homeowner to discuss, say if the homeowner didn't want to fork out the full amount for 1 inch of foam but wanted to go 1/2 inch or 1/4 inch?
Is that a Code violation of any sort, anyone have a citation? I was unable to locate one myself after reviewing Cal's Building Code.


----------

